# Why are "sources" such a secret.



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

The title says it all.

_Originally posted by Habanolover (7-28-2009)_

For the entire discussion go here and start at post #246:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-habanos-beginners-informational-topic-4.html

Lately I have noticed an increase of members inquiring about "sources". This is not a new phenomenon. It has happened before and will happen again. The numbers usually rise as the the numbers of new members rises.

I know sometimes that being the "new guy" on the "outside" can get a little frustrating because I was once in the same position.

The reason for sources being guarded so closely is that there are so many people who carelessly give away sources. When they disclose where and how they break the law, they can and do create extra scrutiny for any mentioned online vendors, as well as their customers from the US . It's happened to vendors before and, of course, has caused pretty serious issues for many of their U.S. customers as well. Mostly because people couldn't keep their source a secret. Just think about what you are asking. You want someone to tell you how they ILLEGALLY acquire something.

We all take risks by buying online but I for one, prefer to keep my risk as minimal as possible.

Also, sources do run out of stock. Say vendor X has 25 boxes of '02 BBF's and I am in love with them. If I have given out this source to multiple people then my chance of the vendor not having them when I want them is increased greatly.

Finally, you would be amazed at what a little research will produce. If you do your homework you can soon be smoking these wonderful cigars.

One of the main questions I hear is, "OK I found a source but how do I know if they are legitimate or not?". Usually if you PM a member who has experience buying online and ask them IF THE SOURCE IS LEGIT, they will be more than happy to answer if they can. Of course it helps if you have formed some kind of relationship with this person. If you are brand new here and seem to only be looking for sources/verification and have not done your own research then chances are you will not be helped at the time.

In short, take the time to get to know the members here by being active and outgoing. You will soon become privy to all the little "secrets"
and to top that off you will make friends with some of the greatest people that you could ever hope to meet.


----------

